# Military Police Fund for Blind Children



## garb811 (9 Aug 2013)

For those who aren't aware, the Military Police Fund for Blind Children (aka "The Blind Fund") is the official charity of the Military Police Branch.  The Fund, which is a registered charity, was started in 1957 by Col Jim Stone while he was the Canadian Army Provost Marshal and his daughter lost her sight due to eye cancer.  Since its inception, the Blind Fund has been run on a volunteer basis, 100% of the monies raised are used to support the charitable causes.

The Blind Fund supports all children with visual impairments, there is no requirement for the child to be related to a MP or anyone even anyone in the military.

If you are aware of a child with a visual impairment who could benefit from the Fund, I strongly encourage you to contact the local Blind Fund Rep and get the process rolling.  You can find the local contacts at the Military Police Fund for Blind Children website.  If you don't have a local rep, contact the rep closest to you.


----------

